# Hello World I'm New!



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Found these cuties this morning! Little girl is weak in the front legs she has had 2 doses of selenium and vit e gel. Doing alot better but still shaky. Had trouble nursing mom wasn't interested in that. I milked her out and gave both a bottle and the. Tried a little while later and Bingo!! One buck and one Doe!
View attachment 220609
View attachment 220610
View attachment 220611
View attachment 220612


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Aw, so adorable!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Buck


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

Amber89 said:


> Found these cuties this morning! Little girl is weak in the front legs she has had 2 doses of selenium and vit e gel. Doing alot better but still shaky. Had trouble nursing mom wasn't interested in that. I milked her out and gave both a bottle and the. Tried a little while later and Bingo!! One buck and one Doe!
> View attachment 220609
> View attachment 220610
> View attachment 220611
> ...


What breed are they?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Cute little guys!💞💖


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! 🥰 Congratulations!! So sweet!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

🥰


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Full blooded Nubians.
The little girls front legs are still weak how often can I give the selenium and vit e gel?


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Congratulations! What cuties!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

They’re gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Amber89 said:


> Full blooded Nubians.
> The little girls front legs are still weak how often can I give the selenium and vit e gel?


Maybe @Jubillee or @GoofyGoat can help out with how often you can give it.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

What is going on exactly with her? Can she not put weight on her front feet at all? When you put her on her front feet, are they twisted? Down on the pasterns? Anything abnormal? 

I typically give a pea-sized dab of the gel about 3-4 days in a row max. But the buckling doesn't look to have weak pasterns so that's why I'm wondering if she is indeed deficient as you don't want to overdose. There is a bigger window for overdose with the gel but I always take caution.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

This is how she looks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute babies, give the legs time and help as you are doing. 
The kid should come around.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

She can put weight on the. Just not for long and she would give out nursing it is slowly getting better I gave some b complex gel this morning and been giving her bottles in between nursing and the last time she wanted momma not a bottle she is standing the whole time she nurses now


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She might have had a bit of contracted tendon, or some selenium issue and it's correcting. It does take a few days, usually in my experience by day 3-4 their legs are good if it's a selenium deficiency. That's great that she is standing the entire time now. I'd just keep watching her and she should improve little by little each day. 

Congrats on your new babies!! They are adorable!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Iv never had one with his coloring I'm in love!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Unfortunately its not fixed in 30 minutes!!🤪I wish all my goat problems would be done after 1 application too! It does take a few days, and it sounds like they are already stronger! I agree, 💖Beautiful markings!💕


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

She is walking much better this evening. Not stumbling at all.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good job! He is beautiful!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

She is do so good today


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY. 👍


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Good Deal! So happy for her!💕


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Flashy boy! Congrats on the kids!!! 

If it were me, I would not give any more selenium as it so easy to overdose.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

So fun
View attachment 221189


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

She is doing amazing


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

She is a cutie! Glad she is doing better!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, glad things are better.


----------

